# hitching to drag



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I use big screw eyes with a washer inside in the tire, then a sturdy snap or caribeener on the end of a rope which is attached to the trace. You want those tires WAY behind the hind feet, so that if there is a blow-up, someone can safely detach them. 

We use a big, fat cotton rope, about 25 ft, wrapped through the bridle around the nose for a helper to hold, because the driver has enough to mess with, and the helper can pull a panicing animal off balance a bit, if needed. We use this all the way through first carriage hitch-up.

Say whoa immediately after the first step they take with the weight, and that way they learn stop is the release, not run.

Remember to have a helper that won't panic if something goes wrong. if anyone panics, quit immediately, and find someone else.


Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

greentree said:


> I use big screw eyes with a washer inside in the tire, then a sturdy snap or caribeener on the end of a rope which is attached to the trace. You want those tires WAY behind the hind feet, so that if there is a blow-up, someone can safely detach them.
> 
> We use a big, fat cotton rope, about 25 ft, wrapped through the bridle around the nose for a helper to hold, because the driver has enough to mess with, and the helper can pull a panicing animal off balance a bit, if needed. We use this all the way through first carriage hitch-up.
> 
> ...




Great recommendations Greentree!! 

I really like the whoa after the first step.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I built a travois with a wide piece of plywood across near the bottom. Not so wide the horse's heels would clip it. This mimics shafts and the horse feels some weight as the ends drag on the ground. I could hook a tire on for more drag. It was made of small poplar trees so if it broke, oh well, there were plenty more.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

Tires picked up - Check
180lb para cord - check
eye bolts - check
225lb caribeener clips - check
Time to get everything to the farm & attempt hitch - FAIL!!!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

littrella said:


> Tires picked up - Check
> 180lb para cord - check
> eye bolts - check
> 225lb caribeener clips - check
> Time to get everything to the farm & attempt hitch - FAIL!!!


Take lots of photos please!


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

littrella, LOL!! I have 2 almost ready to go.....same scenario!!

Nancy


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Depending on how heavy the tire is or where you are, I would hesitate to say whoa after the first step. When a horse starts to go, that momentum is what moves that tire, so they need to keep moving forward to keep the object behind them moving. Watch your horses body language, their ears, etc. 

When I used my Percheron mare Trixie to move a decent sized tree trunk, I used her by herself instead of with her team mate Smoke. When Trixie got to the end of the traces and felt the weight, she stopped and took a step back. Once I reassured her it was okay and flicked the lines, she put her weight into it and moved it the 6ft I wanted it moved to. If I had stopped her after the first step, she would of only been more confused. 

Personally, if you trust your horse to listen and they do not look panicky or upset, let them move a few steps before asking for a whoa. Praise them and then start up again. I have used our draft team for MANY around the farm chores and this has always worked well for us. I don't often use Trixie alone as much as I do Smoke, as she has not had the experience moving things around by herself as her team mate has.


----------



## littrella (Aug 28, 2010)

*Sucess!!*

He hesatated for all of about 30 seconds, I told him, "walk on, you can do this" & away we went!!!!! We even stoped for some kids to come pet us. Just as calm as could be. I don't think I could be more in love with this little long ears of mine!!!!!!


----------



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh he is adorable, I can see why people and children would want to stop and pet him, I sure would love to snuggle up and love on him myself! You look very good and confident in what your doing. LOVE the photo's.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

He is too cute. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## michaelvanessa (Apr 25, 2012)

*photos.*

hiya i agree with every one here he is beautiful and you have done an awesome job there.
he looks relaxed there pulling your tyre.
and you have done a great job with your drag to.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

The only thing I would have done a little different is I likely would have used a single-tree between him and the tire. You didn't seem to have a problem with it, but I've seen horses that had a freak-out whenever the traces would come tight and come together, putting pressure on the outsides of both hocks. Using a singletree keeps the traces at an even width regardless of how much weight is there.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

We kind of want them to freak out. They need to learn while we have more control that the traces can get tangled up around their legs, and step on the tires, etc., but when we say whoa, and they stop, and we untangle them, but no harm is done, and that is how they learn to handle potential hazards when put to the carriage. 

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I would still put my reins through the tugs. They are too high for your level of training.


----------

